

Why the hell are all app demos done using Macs? - dadads

When I see demos of web apps (videos, screenshots), I can't help but notice that they are all almost exclusively done using Macs.<p>Is there some secret to why everyone's doing this?
Why am I not seeing more demos on Windows? Or Linux for that matter?
======
tomfakes
I think there are a few reasons

1\. Mac UI looks good, browser fonts look good there too 2\. A lot of open
source stack developers use OSX as their dev machines, so the code has already
been tested there 3\. Since OSX is BSD, a lot of the same server code runs,
and runs well on OSX, so demos can run well with everything hosted on the same
machine without needing VMs or other tricks.

Windows can do all of this too, but some stuff doesn't work as easily on
Window. Microsoft server stack runs great on Windows, but 'the cool kids' are
all running open source stacks.

~~~
dadads
I can say the same thing (open-source stacks) about Linux, and not many Linux
demos are out there

~~~
tomfakes
Almost no-one uses Linux as their desktop. A lot of the UI tools don't work as
well on Linux, or have no Linux versions at all.

~~~
alecbenzer
I always use Linux as my desktop - never touched a Mac except for when I use
my brother's mbp and I only use windows for gaming. (though to be fair I am
considering finally venturing into mac-land and getting a mbp for myself).

------
jordandanford
Mac OS X is generally seen as the most visually appealing OS, so I figure
that's likely to be the reasoning

------
ajsharp
Chances are, that's what the developers are using to build the product. Same
with the people making the screencast, if this is a different party than the
developer(s) themselve(s).

------
PonyGumbo
I ended up re-doing screenshots of my web app on OSX because the browser
windows have slightly thinner frames. It just looked better.

------
jlambert1
I think a lot of hackers are using macs, and a lot of startups are using them
too. It's part of the new "uniform" for startups.

~~~
alecbenzer
The idea of a "hacker" and a "uniform" don't really seem to fit together.

edit: and actually, I think the whole "uniform" mentality is exactly the way
that apple wants people to see its products, whereas that kind of thinking
makes Linux users' skin crawl (at least this linux user's - coming on HN is
making it harder and harder to make myself buy that mbp...)

------
GHFigs
What difference does it make?

------
bloudraak
The fidelity seems to be better on OS X than on Windows, and therefore the
site justs looks more crisp. Its something that I noticed testing websites on
both Windows and OS X.

------
CyberFonic
If you want to be really funky, create your demos on Haiku (BeOS work-alike) !

~~~
hagyma
What a cool idea! :)

------
dstein
pg covered this nicely:

<http://www.paulgraham.com/mac.html>

